# CPD vs Micro rasbora vs Endlers



## danellis1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

i wouldn't do endlers unless you have a home for the millions of fry unless your doing all males 

my cpds do great in the pressurized co2 but they hide in the plants so you never see them 
hope this helps a little


----------



## Rinful (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks!
I would do all males for the endlers, the females aren't colorful enough and I learned my lesson with guppies a while back lol. I was leaning with nana or kubotai along with chili to get some christmas colors but was worried about overloading the system with 5 pygmy corys already going to be in there.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have cpds with a bunch of endlers. When there's too many endlers, I scoop some out and sell them or give them away. The make great dither fish for the cpds. Otherwise, I'd probably never see them besides feeding time


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

Fdsh5 said:


> I have cpds with a bunch of endlers. When there's too many endlers, I scoop some out and sell them or give them away. The make great dither fish for the cpds. Otherwise, I'd probably never see them besides feeding time


This is my experience also. Although I wish I had more CPD and sometimes no Endlers LOL. I have (pure) Orchid endlers and while the males are very attractive they are small and the bigger females are bland. A population will reach a sustaining point but in my experience I seem to always have more than I'd like. I tossed a few in my outdoor pond to help with mosquittos and they bred there this summer also. They are very active though, the males are always showing off for the females.

CPD are very cool to watch as well and can be more timid. I also really like Emerald Rasboras. I have a few in a nano tank and they are like little underwater humming birds with their flitting fins.


----------



## Rinful (Feb 8, 2014)

hmmm I already know that the corys are going to be more on the shy side so I don't think I'm going to go with CPD than if they're timid too. Dang and I really liked their patters too. That leaves micro rasboras and endlers, which do you guys think will have more solid and brighter colors?


----------



## pbScapes (May 1, 2013)

My CPDs are anything but timid and shy. They share a heavily planted tank with some pygmy cories, ottos, and a GBR pair and the cories and ottos hide a lot while the CPDs are all over the place and always plainly visible. 
CPDs are great little fish and easy to breed IMO, but their coloration kind of gets lost unless viewed from very close-up.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

The chili rasboras are a great red color and mine are not shy, like my CPD's were (I rarely saw them). You could easily have a dozen chilis in a 10g, along with the pygmaeus. I have 6 chilis along with 5 habrosus cories in a 5.5g tank.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

pbScapes said:


> My CPDs are anything but timid and shy. They share a heavily planted tank with some pygmy cories, ottos, and a GBR pair and the cories and ottos hide a lot while the CPDs are all over the place and always plainly visible.
> CPDs are great little fish and easy to breed IMO, but their coloration kind of gets lost unless viewed from very close-up.



how are you keeping CPDs with GBRs? their temp requirements are way off


----------



## Rinful (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone!
Chili rasboras it is lol. Also thinking about adding lime green endlers too as I couldn't really find a micro rasbora with a solid green color.


----------



## pbScapes (May 1, 2013)

78F and all are healthy and spawning.


----------

